# Pedals for one half price!!!



## Paul Eoghan (Oct 25, 2015)

Just joined and I thought I would do everyone a favor.... Mooer Mini pedals once an online phenomena have been hitting the stores
they make clones of a lot of pedals. Some very accurately...others not so. The nice thing is they are cheaper then most,small and well made.
But they have a little secret that can booth loose you money if you don't know.....and save you a bundle if you do.
They re-brand their products and sell them to other companies.

you can buy their pedals under these names

Donner, Eno Cofa, Outlaw, Fender, Andoer, Mighty Sound, , V.S.N.,Monoprice, Xtreme, and Xvive, ....these simply have a different paint job logo and artwork. The case is the same.

Tomsline Aroma come in the Mooer tuner case.

Rowin and TWA Flyboy is in an aluminum case ...either painted or plain.

They are all sold on-line. Some a lot cheaper then others. So if you want a Mooer jobbie....check out its cousin.
The cheapest I have found are on the AliExpress site.... the Tom'sline Aroma as cheap as $28 US instead of Mooer with prices even over $100.

I found out by hearing 2 demo's that made the same pedal (but in a different case) sound different enough to buy twice...as the player ..guitar and amp were of course different. One pedal was $32.... the other was over $100...ouch
.......so I scoured on-line to find them all. They all have the inner guts lined up the same and come thru the same holes in the case....often the names are similar or the write ups are the same...the spec sheets are always identical!

I hope this helps

A nice tip...I ran the The Mooer Yellow Comp up against the Keeley 4 Knob compressor....
I give the Keeley a 10 out of 10....the Mooer gets a 9.5 out of 10 .....the Mooer is a 5th of the price...I love it

....oh yes
I have 42 pedals so far!!! and I use them all....I am building my third pedal board.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just built a small board with mini pedals that are clones of the pedals I actually use. Some of these mini pedals come very close to the ones they are cloning.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul Eoghan said:


> A nice tip...I ran the The Mooer Yellow Comp up against the Keeley 4 Knob compressor....
> I give the Keeley a 10 out of 10....the Mooer gets a 9.5 out of 10 .....the Mooer is a 5th of the price...I love it
> 
> ....oh yes
> I have 42 pedals so far!!! and I use them all....I am building my third pedal board.


Welcome to the GC forum. Hope you enjoy "being here" and post/start new threads often.

There are many members that will enjoy discussing pedals with you.

Have you seen this thread?
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?152-Let-s-see-your-Pedal-Boards&highlight=pedal+board

WARNING...It is several pages long! However, lots of great pics. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Have a few Caline pedals, Orange Burst (BB Preamp Clone) and 10 outlet Power supply. Am enjoying them immensely. Have a Biyang Baby Boom Compressor on the way and about to pull the trigger on a Joyo AC tone and Caline Blue Ocean delay. Not only am I tired of spending big bucks for boutique, I can't afford them anymore!


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm on a few U.S. boutique pedal dealers mailing list, Prymaxe, Pro Guitar Shop, Rogue, maybe 1 or 2 more also. Have recently noticed their ads advertising pedals $170 up to over $300 each, U.S.! They have sales but most brands are on the exclusions list. Then of course there is the huge exchange rate difference now, which shows up not only buying from them, but also the Canadian boutique dealers. So you're not going to even be able to get decent pedals under $200 each plus shipping. I'll tell ya, the Chinese are doing a good job replicating this stuff and keeping their prices low. Donner, Aliexpress all have free shipping as well.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

I think I am with you on this one Jayjacque. Have you heard Nux Tape Core Deluxe (115$) on Amazon. Big bang for the buck just like the other pedals in the Core Deluxe serie. Seriously watch it on Youtube.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

I knew this board is a little slow paced compared to say the gear page, but I got a response almost 2 yrs from my last post LOL. But I read it. That's the important thing! I haven't tried NUX but I'm still using a smidgering of Chinese pedals. I think I had one go bad, but I've had a couple American made ones go bad as well, so no big deal.


----------

